# Party Games.For Adults that arent Lame.



## KingOfHalloween (May 2, 2012)

Im sure there are posts scattered around on this forum...Ive found some in the "Games Forum" but i couldnt find many that were actual party games rather games to play with other members on the forum.

Im trying to come up with fun games whether they are traditional or completely new. Ive heard from other members here doing canival themes with awesome prizes and awesome "consequence prizes". For my king of halloween bash party im going to have a little carnival game section. Im going to do a balloon and dart wall... perhaps putting new spin on it by filling some of the balloons with a small amount of blood in them for a great affect... i might have them tacked toa spinning wheel for added difficulty... anyways. Do any of you have suggestions? Im not particularly looking for bobbing for apples or "pin the tail" on the horseman haha. If you have anything wild and creative id love to hear it.

Another idea I had was to do a piniata with a real chainsaw versus a stick...but that might get a bit too messy


----------



## theundeadofnight (Aug 14, 2011)

How about a beanbag toss kind of game ? Make a board with a painting of a zombie , cut a hole in the head , chest and bottom of arm . Use the Dollar Store brain , heart and hand as the items to throw.


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

We had plans to build the strong man game where you hit the target with a mallet and try to make something go up and ring a bell. Didn't get to it last year but will add it this time. Our plan was to use large washers on a pipe with an old school bell at the top. When you hit the mark it would shoot the washers up the pipe. The harder you hit the higher they go. If they make it to the top it will ring the bell.


----------



## KingOfHalloween (May 2, 2012)

Both of those ideas sound really good. I was thinking of a "knock the milk bottles down" type game but i wasnt sure what to use for the bottles since tey have added weight.
One project ive had for a while ive actually want to patent and try to sell is a lifesize game similar to the hasbro game "Operation" where u use a chainsaw versus a pair f forceps...i may actually attempt to build it this year. If i do ill defjnitely upload pics.

Itd be my dream to buy a velcro wall inflatable lol


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

We were going to do the milk bottles with peroxide bottles filled with sand. (I can get them from work). Any bottle with sand in it should work, though.

Someone else did a neat game with clear plastic cups all glued side by side on a table. They drizzled red paint around for blood then had people toss in the plastic eyeballs from dollar tree. If you search this thread for the word 'game' you should find all sorts of neat game ideas with pictures including the eyeball toss game I just mentioned above.

http://www.halloweenforum.com/party-ideas-experiences-recipes/115766-cirque-du-carnevil-2012-a.html


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Here were the three we did for our carnival as well as a skee ball tutorial we never got to build...

http://m.instructables.com/id/Homemade-Skee-Ball-Game/step10/Target-board/


----------



## KingOfHalloween (May 2, 2012)

pumpkinpie said:


> Here were the three we did for our carnival as well as a skee ball tutorial we never got to build...
> 
> http://m.instructables.com/id/Homemade-Skee-Ball-Game/step10/Target-board/


Lmao i love the ring toss idea. For my balloon n dart game I think i may use a painted face on a coark board n have red balloons placed to look like blood filled boils


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

That sounds awesome...Ours was Tempt Your Fate... We had some of ours filled with some cornstarch (we used a black light)...when someone popped those balloons, it put out a puff of smoke indicating they had to drink a bad fate (alcohol shots, vinegar, lemon juice, hot sauce, pickle juice, etc). If they got an empty balloon (good fate) they got a ticket for our raffle.


----------

